# Should keep me busy...



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

Dry bowl rough outs and nested sets...

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

I imagine that'll occupy at least a day or two of your time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome! Those are going to be some very nice bowls when done!

(Better not let me wife see this pic - she really wants a nice, big 12" or 14" bowl to put on the table for fruit. My lathe doesn't have that much swing and, since I just upgraded, that's not a bargaining chip at this point in time.)


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2015)

Also, nice heart on the ductwork!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Also, nice heart on the ductwork!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like you died and went to bowl heaven... cant tell, do they have tenons on the bottom, or do you use the vacuum chuck for them?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2015)

Mike Malone look out! Looks great Doc!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that some sort of hospital death Ray light hanging above the lathe?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Also, nice heart on the ductwork!



I didn't think I could sneak that last this group... One of the many areas of the shop that my daughter has seen fit to decorate.


barry richardson said:


> Looks like you died and went to bowl heaven... cant tell, do they have tenons on the bottom, or do you use the vacuum chuck for them?



They've all got tenons on the bottom... I'll jam them against a chuck or another bowl to true up the tenon.



NYWoodturner said:


> Mike Malone look out! Looks great Doc!



Who's Mike Malone?


jmurray said:


> Is that some sort of hospital death Ray light hanging above the lathe?



Yes, it's a death ray... A super secret, medical grade death ray.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so jelous of you guys with large lathes! Lol look at all that swing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jan 11, 2015)

I bet these'll burn nicely, Keller.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> I bet these'll burn nicely, Keller.



I've got to turn and sand them first...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like fun in the offing. (Hope yer shop is like mine....cell just doesn't work well there)
I _do _like the light! (Have spent lots of time under ones like it) If I could find one like that, think I'd do that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice!

Did you use any of the large McNaughton blades on these? (It's hard to tell from a photo, but a couple of them look to be over 16")


----------



## TimR (Jan 12, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> I'm so jelous of you guys with large lathes! Lol look at all that swing!


David, seriously...you need a t-shirt " got swing? "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry guys! I couldn't resist! Some question my humor but it's just in fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you use any of the large McNaughton blades on these? (It's hard to tell from a photo, but a couple of them look to be over 16")


There are a couple over 16", and I did core a bowl with them... Those blades must have been an older or newer style than my turret because I had to grind them down to reduce the thickness so they would fit between the pegs. I haven't done both of them yet...


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Those blades must have been an older or newer style than my turret because I had to grind them down to reduce the thickness so they would fit between the pegs. I haven't done both of them yet...


Probably older than the system that you owned.

I have the opposite problem with the new "mid-sized" blades that I bought -- they are smaller in 2 dimensions than the "jumbo-sized" handle I've got. So far I haven't figured out how I'm going to fix this, but tomorrow night is my club meeting and a couple of members are machinists who might be able to help me out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

